# Finally got my goodies on



## dookie (Mar 24, 2011)

*Finally got my goodies on (update vid)*

I took friday off to work on the brute. Installed my winch, clutch kit, teryx belt and storage box. I put an almond/red spring in. Not to sure I like the stall with the almond but we'll see :bigok:


----------



## Coolwizard (Feb 28, 2009)

Looks good


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Nice!


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Nice. Now lets get a video of it ripping through the snow...:rockn:


----------



## dookie (Mar 24, 2011)

Ill try to get 1 tomorrow. We havent had hardley any snow this year. I dont think im my 31 years alive ive seen this little snow


----------



## Handlebar slim (Feb 21, 2012)

That thing looks awesome bro, and I wouldn't know how to act if I ever saw more then a inch of snow


----------



## dookie (Mar 24, 2011)

Thanks guy. Maine's average snowfall is 80'' to 200'' in some places. Its been a crazy winter. Theres about 6'' on the ground now


----------



## TheMudEnthusiast (Jan 24, 2012)

Looks good!


----------



## The Big Bad Wolf (Mar 8, 2011)

great looking brute!!


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Looks good man, I think the almond will grow on you once you figure out how to use it....and if it doesnt, trade it for a maroon...there will be just a tiny bit of stall with that.

"Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


----------



## THE CRAZE (Apr 16, 2012)

nice bike!


----------



## rolaj4me (Dec 29, 2011)

sweet ride bro.


----------

